# What to do with Zuchinni



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Zuchinni and squash coming out our ears. Just wondering if anyone has any good recipies to try out. I have made Sweet Zuchinni pickles, Zuchinni Chocolate Chip cookies, Zuchinni bread, fried zuchinni with onions and I just got a recipie for a deep fried zuchinni. Any more ideas?? I would love recipies if anyone is willing to share.  And I'm more than happy to share too.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Jelly

6 cup sugar
6 cup zucchini
2 Tblsp lemon juice
1 lg or 2 sm cans crushed pineapple
1 lg or 2 sm boxes jell-o gelatin (whatever flavor of jelly you want)

Bring sugar & zucchini to a boil and boil for 6 minutes. Add lemon juice and pineapple and boil another 6 minutes. Add jell-o and bring to a boil. Seal in jars. Makes 12--1/2 pints.

This stuff is GOOD!!


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Instead of cucumbers, use zucchini to make pickles. I pack them in jars (slices or spears) and use a pickling spice recipe. Or you can use the Ball or Mrs. Wiggens pickle spice packets. They make great pickles. Dill, Sweet, Bread and Butter....you name it.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

My mom makes chocolate zucchini cake and it is really good. May be able to google it and find a recipe. I like it fried and love it just sauted in butter


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Never heard of the cake but I will check on line. I have made a very yummy chocolate lentil cake. Too bad I don't have those in the garden.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

cooks.com type in Zucchini or yellow squash and you will be over loaded with recipes  There Zucchini bread is the best ever!!!!


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Mom made me a recipe book for christmas..how cool is that. Didn't realize it was in here:

Debbie's Chocolate Zucchini Cake

Mix together: 
1/2 cup soft butter
1/2 cup oil
1 3/4 cup sugar
2 cups flour
4 TBs unsweetened cocoa
1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1tsp vanilla
2 cups zucchini, diced
1 tsp soda
1/2 tsp cloves
1/2 cup sour cream or buttermilk


Pour into greased 9 x 13 pan
Sprinkle 1/2 cup chocolate chips and 1/4 cup sugar on top
bake at 350 degrees 40-50 minutes


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

You can pressure can it if you have a pressure canner. Delicious with tomatoes and Italian seasoning and salt. You can also can it plain so you can use it in other recipes later on. This way it will keep for years.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

F. Tambellini's Fried Zucchini 
________________________________________
•	2 medium-size zucchini 
•	Salt 
•	4 eggs 
•	1 cup milk 
•	Pepper, to taste 
•	Vegetable shortening, for deep-frying 
•	About 3 cups all-purpose flour, sifted 
•	Lemon wedges 
•	About 1/4 cup grated Romano or Parmesan cheese 
•	About 1/4 cup tomato or marinara sauce, heated 
•	About 1/4 cup bottled ranch dressing (optional) 
Slice the zucchini lengthwise about 1/8-inch thick. Sprinkle a thin layer of salt on the pieces and let sit for 2 hours. 
Beat the eggs and milk. Add salt and pepper to taste. 
Heat the shortening until hot (at least 350 degrees) in a deep-fryer or on the stovetop in a deep, heavy pot or pan. 
Dust the zucchini slices in flour and shake off the excess. Dip the slices in the egg mixture, then dip in the flour again. Place several pieces in the deep-fryer and cook for 2 to 3 minutes or until golden brown. Remove to paper towels to drain. 
Place zucchini on a serving plate and squeeze lemon juice over the top. Sprinkle with the grated cheese 

We don't use any sauce; just fresh lemon and salt. Dee-lish!


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Red Pickles! They have red hots in them. Google Red pickles, you'll find em.


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

Baked zuchinni chips with salt, or grilled zuchinni with olive oil, salt, pepper, parmesan and mozzeralla. You can also make squash chips.

Marla


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Mishael and Cindy, Thanks so much for the recipies!! Fried some allready and it was really good! Making the cake this weekend for Fathers day!! 
Rachel, Red pickles!? Sounds pretty good! I have made really good Red Hot Cinnamon Apples!! (apples,red hot candies, corn syrup and vinegarr and spices They are amazing!! Can't wait to try Pickles!! 
Marla, might sound funny but how do you make chips?? Just slice thin and bake 350 till crisp?? 
I am loving all the recipies!! Thank you sooooo much everyone!!! Now what to do with eggplant??? hahaha it has finally come in!!! Eggplant lasagna, epplant parm, fried eggplant, any other ideas???


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

zucchini chips - dehydrated

I made zucchini pancakes for breakfast this morning. Guess you can use any panacke batter and add grated zucchini. I don't use wheat so I made mine with gound flaxseed.


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

sounds yummy!! might have to try it! We love flax seed sould be pretty good the two mixed. Can't believe I never thought of that. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I did a blog post on this with a couple recipes:
http://billbeckyandbabies.blogspot.com/


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 15, 2011)

My family loves squash patties...I use zucchini or yellow squash. I like to eat them with ketchup, but Hubby and Son like to drizzle maple syrup on them.

FRIED SQUASH PATTIES 
3 med. yellow squash
3/4 c. flour
1 onion, grated
3/4 c. yellow corn meal
2 eggs, beaten
Salt & pepper to taste
Grate squash. Mix with other ingredients. If too runny, add more corn meal. Ladle into hot fat and fry until crispy. Serve hot.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Denise- thanks for the jelly recipe. I am going to try that one since it seems to be similar to the old figs and strawberry jello one I used to make years ago.
DH planted enough squash to feed a dozen large families and there are only 2 of us.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

We've joined the squash and zucchini club now. We had fried squash last night. Making zucchini chips right now.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Plus I am splitting the giant ones in half lengthwise and feeding them to my laying hens. Sure glad those girls are liking their squash. I have so many eggs I am cooking eggs for the LGD's.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Someone on facebook was taking the large ones, cutting them in half, scooping out the seeds and filling them with pizza makings. 350 degrees for 35 minutes to cook them, then put on your cheese, back in the over till bubbly and hot. I am making this!


----------



## cvalley (Apr 15, 2009)

Grandma's Zucchini Relish -- household favorite on hot dogs , hamburgers, added to salads, egg salad, potato & maccoroni

10 Cups chopped unpeeled zucchini(about 7 med)
4 Cups onion( 4 lg)
1 lg sweet red pepper , chopped
1 4 oz can chopped green chilies
3 Tablespoons of canning salt
3 1/2 cups of sugar
3 cups vinegar
1 Tablespoon ground turmeric
4 teaspoons celery seed
1 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg

in a large container, combine zucchini, onion, pepper, chilies and salt. Stir . Chill overnight. Rinse thoroughly, drain. In a large kettle combine the remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil. Add zucchini mixture. simmer for 10 minutes. Ladle hot into hot jars leaving 1/4 inch head space. Adjust lids. Process for 10 minutes in a boiling water bath. Yeild 5 pints.


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds great Cheryl!! My grandma tried a new zuchinni relish last year and most ended up being eatten by the pigs. It was not good at all. Yours sounds so much better!! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I just took my zucchini gummie worm type candy out of the dehydrator. I really like it and Dh didn't believe me when I told him it was zucchini. I have 2 quart freezer bags full. Not sure if I need anymore but I think I will try a different flavor when I can get some more Kool-Aid. I only had one pkg of kool-aid so I used Crystal Light lemonade for the rest even though it was sugar free and I was adding sugar. Flavor turned out great and the candy is a deep red from the fruit flavored kool-aid. 
A good way to use those extra huge zucchini that you missed when picking. I used three huge ones for the candy.

Here is the link to the recipe.

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/harvest/msg090227378092.html


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

That's cool - I'll have to try that. We aren't as into the zucchini chips as I had hoped. I eat one or two and then I am good.


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

I am doing the candy this evening! Wish I could this morning but, the kids have a dentist appointment. lol


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

ALL the recipes sound soooo GOOD and I see a LOT I want to try and right now I am making dehydrated zucchini chips that I cut and placed on the rack sprayed with a tad of water and sprinkled them with pop corn seasoning ..... they are so easy and so good !! I love crunchy food !


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Tried this tonight - http://www.grouprecipes.com/120423/savory-italian-zucchini-bread.html

Italian Zucchini Bread, pretty good. Very fragrant, maybe a tad rich with the cheese and spices (I didn't use pepperoni). It wasn't a kind of bread I would just eat and eat (which is probably a good thing). Good with an Italian meal. I would make it again.


----------

